# One by one each year flew by



## 1st Generation

Hello,  I need the following translated to Polish.  I speak Polish but can't not write it well and need to write this in an anniversary card.

One by one each year flew by,
since you both said “I do”…
Thirty years of memories,
shared by the two of you.
From big events and holidays
to simple daily pleasures,
Some tearful times along life’s way,
some joys that can’t be measured…
One by one each year now gone,
but still they’re yours forever…
Each and every memory,
of Thirty years together!
Sto Lat!

Thanks


----------



## BezierCurve

Welcome  This is not a word-for-word translation, but it's close in meaning and I guess it sounds ok.

Rok po roku mijał czas,
od kiedy powiedzieliście sobie "Tak!"
Trzydzieści lat wspomnień,
dzielonych przez Was oboje.
Od wielkich wydarzeń i uroczystości
po zwykłe codzienne przyjemności,
nieco smutnych dni po drodze,
nieco radości nie dającej się zmierzyć...
Rok po roku - kolejno mijały,
ale nadal należą do Was - na zawsze...
Każde jedno wspomnienie
Trzydziestu wspólnych lat!
Sto lat!


----------



## stolej

Jest ładny wiersz. Jestem Holendrem z krewnych polskich, chciałbym dobrze uczyć się języka polskiego.


----------



## 1st Generation

Dziekie dziekie dziekie!!


----------



## Thomas1

Bezier, I discenrn some cacophony between _rok _and _mijały_. Though it may be my personal impression. If you allow... I'd suggest changing:





BezierCurve said:


> [...]
> Rok po roku - kolejno mijały,
> ale nadal należą do Was - na zawsze..
> [...]


into:
Lata kolejno mijały,
ale nadal należą do Was - na zawsze...


Tom


----------



## BezierCurve

> I discenrn some cacophony between _rok _and _mijały_.


 
Agree, yours sounds better.


----------



## e7ka

I'd suggest changing too, but into "Tamte lata już minęły"
I think this version is better in spite of time used in that sentence.


----------

